

Ask HN: Thinking about sharing a web server with friends. Any advice please? - billpg

Hi everyone. I'm thinking about clubbing together with some friends to rent a VM based Windows server to use as a web host.<p>I like this idea over getting a much cheaper account on a shared web host, as we'd have admin access, our own public IP and could use remote-desktop. With a shared host, we would only get to use some web-based control panel.<p>The downside is that we'd all have to share and be nice, but since we're friends that shouldn't really be a problem. (!)<p>Has anyone joined a club like this to rent a server? Would you like to please share your experiences or share some advice?<p>Many thanks, billpg.
======
jawns
Just out of curiosity ... how many friends involved?

~~~
billpg
5 to 10 ish.

------
robertfw
Just out of curiosity ... why a windows server?

~~~
billpg
We're C#/ASP.NET devs.

